# Petite question



## Ninette4064 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Voilà je débute dans le métier  j'ai un agrément pour 2 enfants mais ayant ma fille de 16 mois en charge (faute de nounou oui c'est marrant ^^) je n'ai qu un contrat j'ai trouvé au bout de 4 mois une maman pour un contrat du 34h par semaine 6 jours sur 7...cela va me faire un petit salaire et je voulais savoir si nous avions droit a une aide du Pole emploi ou autres pour compléter.

merci beaucoup


----------



## isa19 (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
 vous avez déjà des droits ouverts????


----------



## Ninette4064 (13 Septembre 2022)

alors comme j'ai du démissionner de mon ancien boulot dans la fonction publique en févier 2022 je n'avais droit a rien (en bossant depuis mes 16 ans ^^) la apres 4 mois (ou j'ai fait la formation ass mat et une autre dans la petite enfance et ou j'ai eu mon agrément) j'ai fait un recours aupres de l instance paritaire donc j'attend depuis début aout des nouvelles et c'est tres tres tres long donc je me demandais si la le fait de reprendre un boulot avec un salaire qui sera moindre cela m ouvre des droits? c'est assez complexe


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Non
Il faut avoir un licenciement pour pouvoir ouvrir des droits


----------



## Ninette4064 (13 Septembre 2022)

d accord et par contre comme la je n'avais aucuns revenus j'avais la prime d activité mais elle va certainement s arrenter alors ^^


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Non pas forcément 
Ca va dépendre de ce que vous allez toucher chaque mois


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Il faut continuer à vous actualiser à la caf


----------



## Pity (13 Septembre 2022)

Juste une réflexion différente !

Un contrat de 6 jours sur 7
Réfléchissez bien !!!
Car vous n'allez plus avoir de vie privée... ça sera très envahissant


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

Quelque chose m'interpelle: 34h dispatchées 6 jours/7?
Attention tu dois avoir minimum 35 heures de repos d'a filé par semaine tous contrats confondus.
Là c'est plus simple avec un seul contrat, mais c'est quelque chose que tu devras faire attention quand tu pourras accueillir un autre enfant.
Ceci dit, un contrat à temps plein dans notre profession c'est 45h/sem donc cela t'autorise à prendre un autre contrat qui viendrait compléter celui ci. Il faudra "simplement" faire attention a aussi respecter un repos quotidien d'au moins 11h tous contrats confondus.

Si ton enfant de moins de 3 ans a moins de 6 mois si c'est un premier enfant, ou moins de 3 ans si c'est un second et plus tu peux peut être demander à être considérée en congés parental partiel puisque ton enfant te prends une place sur ton agrément? Contacte la CAF pour savoir si c'est toujours d'actualité et si oui comment car il y a quelques années c'était possible.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Septembre 2022)

monenfant.fr s’inscrire AUJOURD’HUI,
au plus tard DEMAIN

Sur GOOGLE

Etc


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Septembre 2022)

Car la c’est du babysitting que vous allez faire donc prendre le maximum 

Par chez moi c’est 12€ de l’heure 

Vous êtes sur quelle région ? De la demande ou pas ?


----------



## assmatzam (13 Septembre 2022)

Pour pouvoir accueillir le samedi il faut disposer d'un agrément en horaire atypique 
Avez vous ce type d'agrément ? 
Cer si ce n'est pas le cas vous ne pourrez pas au risque de perdre votre agrément


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Complètement d'accord avec assmatzam.


----------



## Griselda (13 Septembre 2022)

Exacte il faut aussi savoir qu'il y a une obligation nationale qui impose de posséder une mention sur son Agrément : Horaire Atypique" pour tout accueil le samedi, le dimanche, les jours fériés, et aussi en semaine si c'est avant 7h le matin ou après 20h.
Du coup avec un 6jrs/7 c'est important de le savoir.

Attention car certaines PMI ou CD ne s'en soucis pas et puis un jour une personne décide d'appliquer le texte et là c'est la galère.
Pire, s'il y a un incident sur toi ou l'un des accueillis, la sécurité sociale et/ou l'assurance pro t'imposeras de rembourser tous les frais car pas en conformité avec l'Agrément.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (13 Septembre 2022)

Sur le nouveau cerfa c'est 8h/18h..
Avant et après ce sont des horaires atypiques....


----------



## mickael (13 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, je suis dans le même cas, un agrément pour 2 et ayant aussi mon propre enfant de - de 3ans qui me prends une place dans mon agrément. C'est considéré comme une perte de salaire de 50% du coup j'ai déposé une demande d'aide à la caf ( PREPARE ). Vous verrez c'est assez bien expliqué. Avant de faire la demande j'ai quand même appelé les services de la caf et c'est bon ils ont l'habitude.


----------



## Ninette4064 (14 Septembre 2022)

jai 34h mes horaires sont lundi mardi mercredi jeudi 06h30/11h et le vendredi et samedi 06h30/11h et 15h30 /19h la je n'ai pas de revenus et il n y a pas trop de demande avec autant d heure donc je ne fais pas trop la difficile apres j'ai les apres midi donc je me dit que pour le repos c bon j'ai une réunion la ce soir sur les contrats etc pour les horaires atypiques on nous en a pas parlé a ma formation je suis du 64 et je suis a 4.50 net de l heure ici c'est deja beaucoup mais comme je n'ai qu un contrat je dois bien payer aussi mes factures ^^


----------



## Ninette4064 (14 Septembre 2022)

sur mon agrément il y a noté journée c'est tout


----------



## Merlu33 (14 Septembre 2022)

> Pour pouvoir accueillir le samedi il faut disposer d'un agrément en horaire atypique
> Avez vous ce type d'agrément ?
> Cer si ce n'est pas le cas vous ne pourrez pas au risque de perdre votre agrément


merci assmatzam  meme comme je ne bosse pas le wk, je suis ok pour cette info.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Ninette, ne pas trop faire la difficile ok, mais se mettre hors la loi ? Demandez simplement à faire noter sur votre agrément la mention horaires atypiques comme le prévoit le cerfa.

En'plus vous avez deux arrivées avec cet enfant ? Pas top,


----------



## Merlu33 (14 Septembre 2022)

> jai 34h mes horaires sont lundi mardi mercredi jeudi 06h30/11h et le vendredi et samedi 06h30/11h et 15h30 /19h


sacré amplitudes horaires quand même ninette, mais je te comprend vue qu il n y avait riens d autre et que c est ton seul contrat.


----------



## Ninette4064 (14 Septembre 2022)

la pmi me dit qu il n y a pas d agrement pour les samedis la je tente le departement


----------



## Merlu33 (14 Septembre 2022)

voila ninette comme le confirme  Géneralmétal du coup tu est hors la loi....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Imprime simplement le cerfa, c'est national, pas départemental. C'est hyper important car les assurances risquent ne pas'te couvrir en cas de problèmes.


----------



## Ninette4064 (14 Septembre 2022)

généralmétal1988 je garde ma fille de 16 mois je n'ai que un enfant apres en garde


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (14 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet là c'est que pour accueillir le samedi il faut la mention horaires atypiques et jours atypiques sur votre agrément. 
Les CD doivent se conformer au cerfa national,  s'il n'était nul besoin que ce soit mentionné sur l'agrément la question n'existerait pas sur le cerfa.

Donc vous faites la demande par rar à votre cd et ainsi vous serez dans les clous.


----------



## Lea64 (14 Septembre 2022)

Ninette je suis aussi du 64 et effectivement il faut un agrément horaire atypique précisez  desssus si vous ŕecevez bebe samedi et d autant plus a 6h30 les matins


----------



## Ninette4064 (15 Septembre 2022)

j'ai eu le département la *********************************** la pmi et le rpe de ma ville est il ne faut rien car je suis a 34h semaine j'ai mon repos hebdo de bon et les horaires atypiques c'est après 20h par exemple sur mon agrément il est noté en journée ils m ont tous notifiés que si je faisais par contre plus de 47h la il me faudra une dérogation mais c'est tout donc mon contrat est bon comme cela il y avait aussi une réunion hier soir sur les contrats et on m a dit la meme chose.


----------



## nounou16 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, où peut-on trouvé ce cerfa  pour les heures atypiques? Merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Septembre 2022)

Non désolée c'est faux mais bon , on ne va pas non plus vous obligée à  être reglo.

Tant'pis pour vous.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (15 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour le cerfa national, le nouveau que l'on trouve facilement en ligne,  1ere demande page 10, renouvellement page 12. ! Chacune d'entre nous à rempli ces cerfas, fouillez dans vps archives ce sont bien des cases à cocher !  

De plus je vous rappelle que sur ces cerfas vous avez fait une déclaration sur l'honneur des renseignements notés dessus ! 

Donc si vous avez noté coché non, il n'est pas possible d'accueillir en dehors de ces horaires. Ancien cerfa 7h/20h, et nouveau 8h/18h. Idem pour les week-ends ! 

Renseignez vous sur ce qu'est un cerfa, c'est un document officiel !  Pas un simple bout de papier...

Si vos rpes, *********************************** et pmis cd, disent que c'est inutile c'est qu'ils n'ont pas connaissance des lois !


----------



## Ninette4064 (18 Septembre 2022)

je sais tres bien ce qu'est un cerfa jai bossé 12 ans en Mairie ce n'est pas la peine d etre irrespectueuse je disais juste les infos que j'ai eu , je trouve ca juste incroyable que personne ne nous en parle meme pendant notre formation c'est tout ......justement je vais chercher des réponses mais je n'ai pas eu plus d infos avec tous les organismes autour de moi. je pensais ce forum bienveillant visiblement ce n'est pas le cas c 'est dommage. mon formulaire de demande est au département je ne l'ai pas récupéré et sur mon agrement il n y a rien de noté a part accueil en journée.


----------



## B29 (18 Septembre 2022)

@Ninette4064 
Il faut faire très attention car vous pourriez avoir votre agrément de retirer. 
Vous avez dû remplir le Cerfa lors de la demande et vous avez dû cocher des cases avant 7 h après 20 h, les week-ends et jours fériés si oui vous êtes en horaires atypiques si vous ne l'avez pas fait c'est journée normale. 
Par contre vous devez obligatoirement avoir deux jours de congés dans la semaine.
Vous pourriez peut-être revoir le planning avec la maman pour que vous ayez ces deux jours de repos. 
Car si vous avez un accident de travail ou des problèmes avec les parents, vous ne serez pas couverte et bonjour les galères avec la PMI.


----------



## Griselda (18 Septembre 2022)

Ninette tu dis que ton cerfa est au CD??? Mais quand nous le remplissons il y a un carbonne ainsi nous en gardons une copie identique, c'est curieux que ce ne soit pas le cas pour toi?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir à quel moment il y a eu irrespect ? 
Si vous me dites j'ai bien compris mais je fais comme je veux (ce que moi j'ai compris dans votre réponse) c'est que les réponses apportées étaient une perte de temps.
Si vous me dites maintenant je sais ce qu'est un cerfa c'est encore mieux. Car vous savez donc que ce que je vous ai répondu est vrai. 
Il y a des cases à cocher, à remplir. 
Celles qui ne sont donc pas cochées ne peuvent donc pas donner lieu à un accord. 
N'est ce pas ?
De plus désolée mais si j'étais médium j'aurais pu effectivement savoir que vous aviez bossé en mairie. Mince. Je ne le suis pas.
Pour le point bienveillance je ne vois pas le rapport. Ma réponse légale ne vous plaît pas. Je suis donc la méchante. 
Si ça vous plaît !
Bon dimanche.


----------



## isa19 (19 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, ici la puéricultrice m'a dit qu'il n'y a pas a marquer horaire atypique même en commençant à 7h le matin et cela fait 12 ans que j'exerce. Donc c'est à la tête de la personne sans doute (3e renouvellement fait en octobre 21).


----------



## B29 (19 Septembre 2022)

@isa19 
Effectivement, lors de votre renouvellement en 2021 vous avez rempli l'ancien CERFA où il était noté les horaires 7h/20h avant et après ces heures ce sont des horaires atypiques. 
Maintenant avec le nouveau CERFA depuis le 1er septembre 2022, les horaires indiqués sont 8h/18h avant et après ce sont des horaires atypiques.  
Donc si rien marqué sur l'agrément nous sommes en journée "normale".
Et cela vaut pour toute la France.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Septembre 2022)

@isa19 
Ce n'est pas la puériculture qui décide,  mais bien ce que vous avez inscrit sur le cerfa,,et ce qui vous a été ensuite accordé par votre CD.

J'ai l'impression que beaucoup d'ams confondent avis de la puériculture et législation. 

Le cerfa sert de référence,  il se termine par une attestation sur l'honneur. 

Que la puéricultrice dise non, pas d'importance,  indique qu'elle n'a pas connaissance de la validité,  de ce que implique l'attestation sur l'honneur ! 

Surtout qu'en plus ce n'est'pas elle qui décide !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Septembre 2022)

@B2 merci !  J'ai l'impression que les réponses ne sont pas lues. 

Il faut réfléchir un peu par soi-même,  le libre arbitre existe pour nous aussi.

Vérifier toujours les dires d'une puer, surtout quand On a en sa possession un document officiel qui dit ce qui est et ce qui n'est pas !


----------



## Dodo95 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
La réponse est sur votre agrément, s’il est stipulé en « journée »
Vous ne pouvez pas faire d´horaires atypique, donc vous avez votre réponse.
Par conséquent, vous ne pouvez certainement pas commencer à 6h30, pour les raisons évoquées, plus tôt, par les collègues.


----------



## Dodo95 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
La réponse est sur votre agrément, s’il est stipulé en « journée » 
Vous ne pouvez pas faire d´horaires atypique, donc vous avez votre réponse et par conséquent vous ne pouvez certainement pas commencer à 6h30


----------



## eden (19 Septembre 2022)

Ninette : savez-vous que votre enfant ne compte plus dans votre agrément ? Ce qui pourrait vous aider à trouver aussi un 2 è contrat ?


----------



## Samantha6 (20 Septembre 2022)

Vous dites que vous avez un agrément poyr deux et un enfant en bas âge. C'est votre choix de ne prendre qu'un seul contrat ? Car votre enfant ne rentre plus dans votre agrément, donc vous pouvez trouver un autre contrat, et vous pouvez même dépasser la quantité de vos acceuilis à hauteur de 50h par mois. C'est à dire que si vous avez un contrat de 5 jour, un autre de 2 autre de 3 jours, et que les enfants se chevauchent sur une journée dans la semaine (vous accueillez 3 au lieu de 2) sous conditions de respecter l'espace et leur confort et informer la pmi, vous êtes dans l'égalité. Car en ce moment les petits contrat foisonnent


----------



## AssMat91 (20 Septembre 2022)

Le 22 août j'ai parlé avec ma puéricultrice (91) que m'a dit que depuis le début de l'année les enfants de l'ass mat ne rentrent plus dans l'agrément et que les horaires atypiques n'existent plus. Les agréments ne sont pas remplacés pour une question de logistique. Si les enfants de l'ass mat prenaient une place, la Prepare (congé parental) était compatible avec le salaire, mais comme ils ne rentrent plus dans l'agrément, j'attends de voir


----------



## Griselda (21 Septembre 2022)

Mon conseil AssMat91 c'est demander à cette puer qu'elle te mette tout ça par écrit avant d'appliquer aveuglément ce qu'elle dit.
Ce qui est certain c'est qu'en cas de pépin, si tu ne respecte pas ce qui est écrit sur ton Agrément, ton assurance pro ET la sécurité Sociale aura vite fait d'utiliser contre toi le non respect de ton Agrément pour ne pas t'indemniser, pire exiger que tu règle toi même tous les frais de santé correspondant à l'incident. Et ce qui est certain aussi c'est que ta gentille puer' ne te viendra pas en aide non plus, elle ne fera pas un écrit après coup, surtout si ce qu'elle dit n'est pas tout à fait exacte.

Plus d'horaire Atypique? Elle aimerait bien pour ne pas avoir besoin de s'en préoccuper. Mais curieux quand justement il est dit que les nouveaux CERFA à remplir depuis septembre indique des horaires atypiques encore plus restrictif qu'avant avec des horaires en journées seulement pour la plage horaire entre 8 et 18h au lieu de 7h et 20h.

Que l'enfant de l'AM ne serait plus comptabilisé dans les places d'Agrément mais pas de modification du nombre de place dans l'Agrément? Donc 1 AM qui obtient un Agrément, c'est à dire "une aptitude" à s'occuper simultanément de 2 enfants de moins 3 ans en 2020 pour 5 ans, deviendrait apte d'un coup d'un seul à s'occuper de 2 accueillis + ses 2 jumeaux de moins de 3 ans sans que personne ne vienne vérifier qu'elle dispose de la place et des compétences alors qu'on n'a jamais établi qu'elle était capable d'accueillir 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans??? Elle est chouette cette loi qui fait pousser des bras magiquement!

Il y a 20 ans, en effet nos enfants n'étaient pas comptabilisés dans nos places d'Agrément (ce qui alors ne permettait pas d'avoir un congés parental partiel pour notre enfant) mais notre Agrément délivré, statué, tenait compte du nombre et des âges de nos enfants. 
Quand notre enfant rentrait à l'école nous pouvions alors demander une extension pour avoir le droit d'accueillir un enfant en plus puisque le notre n'était plus à la maison à longueur de journée. mais ce n'était pas automatique, il fallait formuler la demande. Souvent acceptée et du coup une surcharge de travail un peu inutile c'est pourquoi on a fait entrer dans le nombre en simultanée les enfants de l'AM: plus simple pour tout le monde.
Quand l'AM avait elle même un bébé en plus, elle se devait de prévenir la PMI, qui alors établissait un nouvel Agrément avec une place de moins pour tenir compte du bébé de l'AM. Là encore cela demandait un travail non indispensable à la PMI alors qu'il suffisait de faire entrer les enfants de celle ci de moins de 3 ans dans l'Agrément. Cela évitait aussi que les AMs "oublient" ou "font semblant d'ignorer" qu'elles devaient prévenir la PMI d'un changement de situation familiale pouvant impacter sa capacité d'accueil.
Pourquoi aujourd'hui ce retro pédalage concernant les enfants de l'AM? Je ne sais pas. Peut être de faire économiser à la CAF des congés parentaux partiel alloué aux AMs? Ce qui est certain c'est que si la logistique est compliquée pour le CD de tout remettre à plat au gré de ce changement ça ne veut pas dire qu'une AM a le droit de s'arroger ce droit toute seule et fort à parier que sans écrit de son CD elle sera le dindon de la farce à la fin donc méfiance.


----------



## Calypsio (21 Septembre 2022)

Alors déjà oui 34h sur 6 jours / 7, je te conseille aussi de bien y réfléchir.
Ensuite, il y a un nouveau décret ( date de décembre ) selon lequel les enfants de l’assistante maternelle ne comptent plus dans l’agrément, à condition de respecter la limite qui est de Max 4 enfants de -3 ans, Max 6 enfants de -11 ans au domicile. Ce qui signifie que tant que tu ne dépasses pas 4 enfants de -de 3 ans sous ta responsabilité tu peux accueillir deux enfants. 
Je te conseille de contacter la pmi de ton secteur.


----------

